# Please help dx root



## jonah1234 (Aug 29, 2011)

I need directions on how to root the DROID X while running 2.3.3. (Gingerbread) 
PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!


----------



## Sonicmax2k2 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi,

The first thread on this forum has the root procedure. Here's a link to it: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=3759


----------



## jonah1234 (Aug 29, 2011)

Im using mac will it work


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

jonah1234 said:


> Im using mac will it work


yes http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=3714&p=76046&viewfull=1#post76046


----------



## Sonicmax2k2 (Jun 19, 2011)

I dunno, if not you can do this: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=3714&p=76046&viewfull=1#post76046

Edit: Sniped by Razor <3


----------



## jonah1234 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## jonah1234 (Aug 29, 2011)

Also does anyone know how to load boot animations


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

jonah1234 said:


> Also does anyone know how to load boot animations


load boot animations? do you mean you want to change it?
if so, it's in the /system/media folder. just replace it with another that you want to use.


----------



## jonah1234 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you


----------

